# ABSURD Fishing Challenge??? Catching Record Size Carp on 2 lb Line!



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Decided to spool up my ultra lite rods with fresh 2 lb Berkley Xl-smooth casting after watching 1Rod1Reel's video using it, I really just wanted to see what i could land on it.

I grew up fishing the same size rod i use in this video with 4 lb line and caught all sorts of big fish in freshwater and saltwater even. i have actually fished 2 lb line before, im not going to lie though half way through this fight i was wondering what the heck i got myself into.

the current IGFA line class record for common carp is 31 pounds 3 ounces more than likely i just bested that by a few pounds.

location - Town Lake, Austin, Texas
Rod used - Quantum micro lite
Reel- Quantum Optix 10
Line- Berkley XL Smooth catsing 2 lb
Kayak- Malibu Mini-X


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

does it take into consideration boat, kayak or shore fishing?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

looked like lots of fun


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome catch dude!


----------

